

Reusable Code is Bad [or at least overrated] - gammarator
http://mooneyblog.mmdbsolutions.com/index.php/2010/07/30/reusable-code-is-bad/

======
ohyes
"At this point, you started out trying to improve your code-hygiene a little
bit, and all you’ve done is spend the whole day creating a monstrosity that is
almost impossible to understand."

At which point, your code is not reusable. I feel like this article is kind of
knocking down a straw-man. Of course you shouldn't refactor your code into a
snarled tangle of functions. Code should convey ideas.

Refactor your code into ideas that make sense and combine well with the other
ideas in the rest of your code. Then you can check the ideas for correctness,
as well as the ideas and code that implements those ideas. If it is all
correct, the code is correct. If the ideas are implemented well, they can be
reused.

